# Genie (HR44 & C41) TV Apps store?



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

Since our HR44 & C41s were installed, accessing the TV Apps feature on all of the Genie units only lists the following items:

1) DIRECTV TV Apps
2) Score Guide
3) Weather
4) Social TV
5) What's Hot

The App Store is not available on the Genies (server or clients), I cannot move up to the top item (DIRECTV TV Apps) and I cannot find it in any menu. But, it is still available on the HR24.

I tried resetting (onscreen), but still no App Store.

So, how do I customize the TV Apps on Genie???


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can't. Regular TV apps have been updated to HD TV apps and what you see is what you get


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It may be temporary, and it may not (how's that for hedging bets!) But just to confirm that that's how it is right now.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahh, ok. I had seen the discussions about the update to HD TV Apps, but did not realize that meant only 4 apps available.

So who's working on the fart app that lets you select a specific speaker via the remote keypad, hmmm???


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I miss the *Flickr* TVapps as that is where I stored images of my _Series Manager_ lists.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CDJohnson25 said:


> Ahh, ok. I had seen the discussions about the update to HD TV Apps, but did not realize that meant only 4 apps available.
> 
> So who's working on the fart app that lets you select a specific speaker via the remote keypad, hmmm???


Dunno, but please post back when/if/as you find one!


----------



## lloydjs2000 (Sep 6, 2013)

I had the same problem trying to access Twitter app on my new Genie. I had the Twitter app on my old HD DVR, and loved it, but could not find it on my new Genie. I thought I was doing something wrong so I posted a message on the Directv forum today. Then I found this post. It seems the old Twitter app is not available on the Genie. I enjoyed reading sports tweets while watch football games. Why would Directv exclude the Twitter app on the Genie? Advances in technology, such as upgrade to Genie, should provide more features not take features away. If I get answer on the Directv forum I will post it here.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lloydjs2000 said:


> I had the same problem trying to access Twitter app on my new Genie. I had the Twitter app on my old HD DVR, and loved it, but could not find it on my new Genie. I thought I was doing something wrong so I posted a message on the Directv forum today. Then I found this post. It seems the old Twitter app is not available on the Genie. I enjoyed reading sports tweets while watch football games. Why would Directv exclude the Twitter app on the Genie? Advances in technology, such as upgrade to Genie, should provide more features not take features away. If I get answer on the Directv forum I will post it here.


some apps were made by 3rd party programmers. My guess is that DirecTV is going all in-house now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have no idea if we'll get more apps or not. 

However, wouldn't a laptop or tablet serve up twitter feeds and a lot more? It could be that apps eat up enough processing power that they have to be limited. Although that sounds a bit lame.


----------

